# Smashing Expobar Lever 1 Boiler + DIP DKS-65 package deal 40% OFF



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

management have just come up with this deal.....

Expobar Lever 1 Boiler + DIP DKS-65 On demand grinder RRP£1677 + VAT

Special package price *£999 + VAT*

Cannot be missed!!!

Forum Special for limited time

PM if interested


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Is this a forum only offer or is it open to anyone? Just seen the same offer on Twitter


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Yes, forum special!

We have an automated marketing plateform which must have twitted automatically. Either way buyers have to be verified forum members.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

OK - thanks for that! Good deal!


----------

